# My Macro-close up shot, Please comment



## pinkermun (Aug 7, 2009)

There are 2 of my macro-close up shot, hope you enjoy and leave me valuable comments. Thanks


----------



## ocular (Aug 8, 2009)

1 is kind of interesting, but would have been better if you hadn't touched it.
 2. The shadow and the flower clipped like that is not in it's favor.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 8, 2009)

first one is very cool. great colors, great shapes...have you considered a crop where the subject fills the frame...or most of it? might make for an interesting abstract.

for the record, i think that bevel styled frames always detract from the image. makes it look like a cheesy web graphic to me.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 8, 2009)

#1.  Yeah I dont think you should mess with the photo... do you have to original cause I would love to see that

2.... other than the shadow across the bottom that could have been a great shot!


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 8, 2009)

I also agree about the shadow being distracting in #2.  The first one looks very interesting.  What is it?


----------



## pinkermun (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks you every one, really a good lessons come from all of you .

- Pic 2 : I was really sorry with the shadow ..yes, at that moments, if I could manage well, if I turned on flash ,If I didn't cut off flower ...The bee always "landing " just around 2 -3 seconds ..I didn't shoot it well .
- Pic 1 : The orginal Pic in below, it's a kind of worm in Viet Nam , I don't know it's English name, sorry , I changed the background color in order to make it more outstanding ...





Do you have any idea/ experience to shoot it better ? Please advice me . Thanks
Have a Nice day !


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 9, 2009)

I prefer the sand colored background for the worm.  A little sharpening, cropping and whatever you did to the other for color and I think it would be quite nice.


----------



## pinkermun (Aug 10, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> I prefer the sand colored background for the worm.  A little sharpening, cropping and whatever you did to the other for color and I think it would be quite nice.



Yes, thanks , and put some grass as well ..


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the first shot with the background color changed.  I think it gives better contrasting colors.  I agree that maybe a tighter crop might be worth looking at.  
The second shot seems a little overexposed.  I also agree that clipping the lower part of the petal detracts.  Keep on shooting.


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the touched up version of number 1! It has a very nice feel to it. I'd say a candy-like feel but that would just gross y'all out . What are you shooting with?


----------



## pinkermun (Aug 12, 2009)

PhilGarber said:


> I love the touched up version of number 1! It has a very nice feel to it. I'd say a candy-like feel but that would just gross y'all out . What are you shooting with?



I am happy with your comments, It's a kind of worm in Viet Nam country , sorry I try to find its' English name but haven't . 

@tomhooper : Thanks for your encouragement !


----------

